# Is it safe to come out yet????



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Is the computer ai techno prepper proffessor all star prepperdom gone????? 

:deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse: 

::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::

:laughhard::laughhard::laughhard:


I hate to say the name, don't want to jinx the board with 7 yrs of bad luck......


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Naw, just went on mission to test boiling water in a pot he made from water.

I fear we will hear about his extended levitation this weekend.

I am practicing the diligent use of the ignore button.

I get a migrain trying to sort through the incessant ramblings for anything of value.

To date it has been fruitless.

He so reminds me of the sand crab sniper, they must be brothers.

I have to be careful, he lives only 75 miles from me.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

I have missed the pointless basic info........ gonna start to call him topper.... every story you have he can top... "oh you got shot 3x and have a Medal of Honor? well that"s nothin, once I ......." except with jobs and degrees instead of war stories..... light on the details.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

it's like he is writing an article or a blog.... ends every pointless text book length post with "i would love to hear of your experiences doing x... and then we all tell him our experience with x is he is wrong and his info is pointless.... then he rinses and repeats..


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Let's just call him _Hap Shaughnessy_.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

He provides entertainment. And he usually keeps us from feeding on each other. We need one of him around.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm back with another thread, -and it's nice to see one about me this early in the game. Thanks guys!


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> it's like he is writing an article or a blog.... ends every pointless text book length post with "i would love to hear of your experiences doing x... and then we all tell him our experience with x is he is wrong and his info is pointless.... then he rinses and repeats..


You should realize that not all of my threads are focused on people who know prepping well, -still, I DO want to hear any constructive comments about the topics of my threads that might help newer preppers from your extensive knowledge. I know you DO have that knowledge and experience; share it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

TGus said:


> You should realize that not all of my threads are focused on people who know prepping well, from your extensive knowledge. I know you DO have that knowledge and experience; share it.


Your threads are projected down at all those who reside here, expertise resides only with you.

You act as if NONE of the flock have achieved your level of proficiency regardless of what you express to the contrary.

I cannot type worth as shit, so I keep my posting short and to the point, even if I could type it would be short.

With you, if there is a point, it is buried in the rubble of excess,

even at that there is no point in your constant extending unless you just want to hear yourself babble along..

You, for all your purported education have shown you know little of the average person present here.

Almost no one here reads through you ramblings that make sense only to you.

Those here who have an advanced level of experience and application of it do share with those who inquire.

If you ever took the time to look you well would have seen it,

but you are not interested in what others have to put forth.

With all the babble you have projected, injected into this forum,

there is nothing of value contained within, just my opinion.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

TGus said:


> I'm back with another thread, -and it's nice to see one about me this early in the game. Thanks guys!


Didn't mention your name, you are hijacking my thread, you are stealing my 10 mins of fame:violent::violent::violent:


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

yooper_sjd said:


> Didn't mention your name, you are hijacking my thread, you are stealing my 10 mins of fame:violent::violent::violent:


I take it all back.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> Your threads are projected down at all those who reside here, expertise resides only with you.
> 
> You act as if NONE of the flock have achieved your level of proficiency regardless of what you express to the contrary.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the length of your reply; it shows how strongly you feel about what you said. I may not agree with all of it, but I _do _agree with some of it, and I'll work on the part I agree with while remaining who I am. That's the best you'll ever get from me.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Yooper, please excuse my hijacking your 10 minutes of fame but I've got a question for TGus.

TGus, Assuming a SHTF situation and you jogged to your favorite woods and cache only to find the woods flooded with Daniel Boon wannabes recently flushed from the city shooting all the deer, fishing all the fish, and eating all the plants. Exactly how many days could you and your group eat on the foods you've socked away "just in case"? Could you even get to your spot if the roads were plugged with out of gas cars and loaded with hungry people?

TGus, I respect the knowledge and skills you've accumulated but I suspect that if the cities emptied out your skill set may not be appropriate to long term survival. Yes, they would certainly be useful but maybe not the answer to getting by the 1st year or so, @yooper_sjd @TGus


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

John Galt said:


> Yooper, please excuse my hijacking your 10 minutes of fame but I've got a question for TGus.


Ahhhh hell I was just ribbing the nutty old professor any how


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

yooper_sjd said:


> Ahhhh hell I was just ribbing the nutty old professor any how


Actually I was considering changing his handle to "Professor" since he likes to pontificate.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

John Galt said:


> Yooper, please excuse my hijacking your 10 minutes of fame but I've got a question for TGus.
> 
> TGus, Assuming a SHTF situation and you jogged to your favorite woods and cache only to find the woods flooded with Daniel Boon wannabes recently flushed from the city shooting all the deer, fishing all the fish, and eating all the plants. Exactly how many days could you and your group eat on the foods you've socked away "just in case"? Could you even get to your spot if the roads were plugged with out of gas cars and loaded with hungry people?
> 
> TGus, I respect the knowledge and skills you've accumulated but I suspect that if the cities emptied out your skill set may not be appropriate to long term survival. Yes, they would certainly be useful but maybe not the answer to getting by the 1st year or so, @yooper_sjd @TGus


You're right, Boston and it's suburbs WILL be a nuthouse in a SHTF situation. -And there's NO WAY to predict exactly what It'll be like in great detail. I'm going to talk about some of my preps, which I hope will deal with any situation I can imagine, but things might be worse than I prefer to imagine, and I'll have to be ready to think on my feet.

I have 2 BOLs in the White Mountains I mentioned in my earlier thread. I have a nearly-full cache there, and if I can get there, the local population is too small to be roaming the mountains. I happen to live 3 blocks away from one of the largest nature preserves around Boston. I have 2 BOLs there with one full sealed cache. They are about a half hour walk away. I don't think many people from my community are going to wander those woods, except looking for fire wood. They are liberals, and don't know how to find anything in the woods to eat. Very very few of them own guns. I also have a BOL which is a cottage in a low population area on Cape Cod. I have another too.

They'll eat all the edible plants? How are they going to know what plants to eat? And even if some of them knew, there are over 250 abundant species of edible plants within 2 miles of my home. Let them have what they want; there'll still be plenty for me and my family.

My wife is a Chinese farmer, and her family have been through very hard times. She knows how to survive from our garden seeds and the wild plants around us, and our kitchen and pantry are stocked with enough dried and preserved Chinese foods for 9 months. Add to that my 1 year of stored food and acorns. We also have several sources of stored water, plentiful rain, and more than 5 reservoirs close to us.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

sounds like you've got what your family needs to get by.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Ok Professor it shall it be LMAO But now Professor TGUS, after reading your doctorates on gangs, prepping, caches and outdoor living, and a couple of other loose posts of yours here and there. Some what piecing your life togther. Now if you have 3 older teens, we must assume that atleast one of them is male. Do you, or are passing on any knowledge as well to them??? Do you take them on weekend excursions to the deep dark woods? Teach them to make a fire without lighter or matches??? Me thinkith if you do no such edumacating on the basics of survival (Shelter, Fire, Food, Water) with your offspring, all your thesis writing here is of no avail. You could always just a another FB prepper/survivalist page where you can publish your encyclopedias on fore said subjects..........


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

yooper_sjd said:


> Ok Professor it shall it be LMAO But now Professor TGUS, after reading your doctorates on gangs, prepping, caches and outdoor living, and a couple of other loose posts of yours here and there. Some what piecing your life togther. Now if you have 3 older teens, we must assume that atleast one of them is male. Do you, or are passing on any knowledge as well to them??? Do you take them on weekend excursions to the deep dark woods? Teach them to make a fire without lighter or matches??? Me thinkith if you do no such edumacating on the basics of survival (Shelter, Fire, Food, Water) with your offspring, all your thesis writing here is of no avail. You could always just a another FB prepper/survivalist page where you can publish your encyclopedias on fore said subjects..........


Wow, that's a very appropriate question!

They're all girls. As with most prepper parents, I've found it's not easy to teach their children about prepping. My wife teaches them gardening. We go camping together several times during the summer, and, when they're in the mood, I've challenged them to make a fire with my bow drill and make an open hut to sleep in, etc. We go fishing together, but with fishing equipment each of them have. My oldest daughter grows and eats nutritious "weeds"; she's a Vegan. She also does a lot of long distance cycling and hiking through the woods near here.

As for "prepping", they think I'm nuts; my daughters just don't see the world collapsing around them, -so they see no need for prepping. My wife can see the advantages of preparing for catastrophe because she was part of a very poor farming family during a famine, but she doesn't believe society could fall apart and become violent.

Yet, they see me prepping year after year, and they understand that I'm intelligent and do a lot of research about the economy and geopolitical events, -so they agree that at least some of the things I discuss with them may be true. I think they feel comforted that, if things somehow fall apart, at least Dad "has it covered". That's as far as I can go with them; I have to take it slow, and in logical steps.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

My kids are the same.


----------



## Chance Favors (Sep 21, 2017)

TGus said:


> I'm back with another thread, -and it's nice to see one about me this early in the game. Thanks guys!


I'm tired of being nice, because nice is not getting the point across. TGus, nobody cares what you have to say. You are giving wrong information out in mass quantities and are just as bad as the liberal media. Stop. We don't want to hear it. You are aggravating the crap out of everyone here. I am to the point of believing that if retarded were a hamburger, you would be the entire Happy Meal.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

John Galt said:


> My kids are the same.


My boys think I'm a loony, stupid, dumb F. Y'all have nice kids.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I am happy to say mine follows in my footsteps.

I think one of the keys to involve them is helping decide what to get.

Sitting on the sidelines they drift away.

Even when we got a new Liberty , made sure it had a tow hitch.

Buys her own handguns, more than enough long ones to go around.

Every couple months she buys a case of pads to put away, along with other hygiene products.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Chance Favors said:


> I'm tired of being nice, because nice is not getting the point across. TGus, nobody cares what you have to say. You are giving wrong information out in mass quantities and are just as bad as the liberal media. Stop. We don't want to hear it. You are aggravating the crap out of everyone here. I am to the point of believing that if retarded were a hamburger, you would be the entire Happy Meal.


:laughhard::laughhard::laughhard: OMFG :laughhard::laughhard::laughhard:


----------

